# Anyone in the South UK altering Silvias?



## colincapelin (9 mo ago)

Im down brighton way, just wondering - does anyone in the region alter silvia's so that they can be used with Alexa? 
The current on off switch on mine is a rocker and returns to off, stopping me from creating an alexa routine to turn it on prior to getting out of bed ...


----------

